# REI and Jackets



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok so I wanted to get this Patagonia nano-puff jacket for a while, I end up buying the REI knockoff of it, $60 cheaper. Turns out that the material they use is WAY too thin, and the jacket is too delicate for me. I switch it with another REI synthetic down, keep it 2 days but fits really weird, they changed how they cut things now, all feel baggy and large on a medium size. 
I take it back and get finally the Patagonia one...I choose Acid green (who the hell picks colors for Patagonia?)
counting on the fact that looks weird at first, but I'll get used to it. No way, on top of it my daughter keeps looking at me disapproving my color choice. Not approved.

I went today and changed it again, with a plain black Mountain Hard-wear one.

I have to praise REI patience with me (I never changed an item so many times) but buying a down jacket today was comical. It was 70 degrees in Pleasanton.

TNF just came out with a stretchy like down...and since it has 2 stretchy panels on the sides ,, they though it has to cost more than a regular down jacket. $250. Patagonia colors are electric blue, acid green..then "dirt" and" lighter dirt" WHY?

Yes I am very bored and writing about down jackets.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Burton AK down insulator....rad and rad colors. 

REI rocks BTW.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

huh? The patagucci nanopuff is always available in black or gray every season.


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

KIRKRIDER said:


> It was 70 degrees in Pleasanton.


*cocolulu cried because she switched on AC today, in the middle of "winter"*


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

the patagonia DAS parka pimpslaps the fuck out of the micropuff and is damn near as good as any but the most Everest of down jackets.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

ShredLife said:


> the patagonia DAS parka pimpslaps the fuck out of the micropuff and is damn near as good as any but the most Everest of down jackets.


Why would you need something so bulky for snowboarding?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

none of the jackets in this thread are for shredding in, they're for insulation in super cold temps. snowcamping, climbing/mountaineering, living in coldass places, etc.

that said, some people shred in puffy jackets. i have a puffy Analog. i don't get to wear it too much in the PNW but when i do its like wearing a sleeping bag on the lift.. super comfy


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

ShredLife said:


> none of the jackets in this thread are for shredding in, they're for insulation in super cold temps. snowcamping, climbing/mountaineering, living in coldass places, etc.
> 
> that said, some people shred in puffy jackets. i have a puffy Analog. i don't get to wear it too much in the PNW but when i do its like wearing a sleeping bag on the lift.. super comfy


The nanopuff is a perfect midlayer for snowboarding when the temps drop. It has minimal insulation and packs compactly.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

personally i could never ride with something that warm under a shell. the most i could do would maybe be a micro puff vest over a fleece under a shell.

in the coldest temps we have in the PNW the most i wear is a tshirt, longsleeve smartwool tshirt, and a patagonia r1 fleece. 

either that or i just wear a tshirt, longleeve, and a puffy jacket - but not a thin puffy like the micro, something like the rubicon rider jacket or the pipe down jacket.

whatever - its all personal preference.

after i got my DAS parka i gave my micro puff to a kid on craigslist who needed clothes.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

ShredLife said:


> personally i could never ride with something that warm under a shell. the most i could do would maybe be a micro puff vest over a fleece under a shell.
> 
> in the coldest temps we have in the PNW the most i wear is a tshirt, longsleeve smartwool tshirt, and a patagonia r1 fleece.
> 
> ...


The nanopuff has 60% of the insulation a micropuff has. It is not even close to the same level of insulation. I also personally wear an capilene/wool base + r1 hoody with a shell down to ~20 deg F, but the nanopuff comes out when it gets below that. Try one out, it is much more versatile than the micropuff. The Das Parka is overkill for just about everything except for belay duty


----------



## Kauila (Jan 7, 2011)

KIRKRIDER said:


> but buying a down jacket today was comical. It was 70 degrees in Pleasanton.


A few years back, my husband got a ridiculously puffy down jacket for 50% off at the North Face outlet in Berkeley. It was in the middle of a heatwave in July, and probably around 90 degrees outside. I told him that the store should have given it to him for free, just for him attempting to try it on in that weather.

I have a Patagonia nanopuff in white. Great jacket. Bought that color because I officiate swim meets and have to wear white. I rationalized that I could also use it as a mid-layer on cold snowboarding days. Will have to wear it under a shell, though, I can see myself spilling coffee down the front of my jacket the minute I put it on.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Kirkwood has ancient and slow chair-lifts. On windy days an additional layer feels really good when you sit up there and get the (typical) power outage of the day. The down layer feels like a puffy cloud over your base-layer (Pata-capilene-Gonia3) I will try and ditch the typical fleece mid layer and go base + down + shell every time. It just feels so light.

No way to get a Pata-nano in anything else than those acid colors or XXL in any other. The North Face new one was very cool..a bit too glamour in that shiny-spacesuit-gray, with stretchy and ( useless?) inserts. definitely overpriced. The Hard wear one works and looks great.

REI stuff is all half a size bigger/wider to make fat people feel better about themselves, but skinny guy like me feel all baggy and sloppy on the shoulders. No moah REI stuff for me.


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Kirkwood has ancient and slow chair-lifts. On windy days an additional layer feels really good when you sit up there and get the (typical) power outage of the day. The down layer feels like a puffy cloud over your base-layer (Pata-capilene-Gonia3) I will try and ditch the typical fleece mid layer and go base + down + shell every time. It just feels so light.
> 
> No way to get a Pata-nano in anything else than those acid colors or XXL in any other. The North Face new one was very cool..a bit too glamour in that shiny-spacesuit-gray, with stretchy and ( useless?) inserts. definitely overpriced. The Hard wear one works and looks great.
> 
> REI stuff is all half a size bigger/wider to make fat people feel better about themselves, but skinny guy like me feel all baggy and sloppy on the shoulders. No moah REI stuff for me.


I was on top of chair 10 around new years day when the power was out because of the generator fire. It was cold but I think my foot was going to go first because of the snowboard weight.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I remember that day...some moron crashed his/her car against the generator itself. Seems a lifetime ago now. Damn I need to ride.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Kirkwood has ancient and slow chair-lifts. On windy days an additional layer feels really good when you sit up there and get the (typical) power outage of the day. The down layer feels like a puffy cloud over your base-layer (Pata-capilene-Gonia3) I will try and ditch the typical fleece mid layer and go base + down + shell every time. It just feels so light.
> 
> No way to get a Pata-nano in anything else than those acid colors or XXL in any other. The North Face new one was very cool..a bit too glamour in that shiny-spacesuit-gray, with stretchy and ( useless?) inserts. definitely overpriced. The Hard wear one works and looks great.
> 
> REI stuff is all half a size bigger/wider to make fat people feel better about themselves, but skinny guy like me feel all baggy and sloppy on the shoulders. No moah REI stuff for me.


Mammut/Arcteryx is where you should look for skinny cut for climbers


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

redlude97 said:


> Mammut/Arcteryx is where you should look for skinny cut for climbers




Arcteryx is ridiculously overpriced. Love their line...it's just too freaking expensive. $750 for a jacket? What is it made of? Human skin? .a shirt for $79?? I find it insulting. "Lightweight, moisture-wicking, short-sleeved shirt designed with performance fabrics to keep you cool and dry on the trail.
$79.00 USD" Fuck that!That's the 1% company..

Mammut looks indestructible..as soon as I get a job I get that jacket...very pricey too...my 3 year old Summit Series North Face shell is still holding up fine.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Arcteryx is ridiculously overpriced. Love their line...it's just too freaking expensive. $750 for a jacket? What is it made of? Human skin? .a shirt for $79?? I find it insulting. "Lightweight, moisture-wicking, short-sleeved shirt designed with performance fabrics to keep you cool and dry on the trail.
> $79.00 USD" Fuck that!That's the 1% company..
> 
> Mammut looks indestructible..as soon as I get a job I get that jacket...very pricey too...my 3 year old Summit Series North Face shell is still holding up fine.


The atom LT, the product in their line that is comparable to the nanopuff is only $165, basically the same price as the nanopuff. I don't wear any of their stuff personally, but a lot of my friends do. Its rugged and worth it for ice climbing or mountaineering, where you can't afford to have gear fail


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

it's $179. Nice jacket! I always looked at their Gore-Tex shells... Way more expensive than any other.


----------

